# Any body try Reefbright Leds ?.



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Im thinking about getting one of these lights, does anybody have any experience with XHO Led ?.

Aquarium supplies and saltwater and reef equipment in Canada - GoReef.com


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Any body ?.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Heres the link Gordon.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

My friend uses the Exotic panorama pro as supplementation for his reef, they are pretty bright!

Never tried the reefbright leds tho, when you linked the pic I got mixed up....


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

*reefbrights*

don't waste your money-only 1 watt leds,and the par sucks.i've picked up 3 watt fixtures off ebay for a third of the price-comparable to the vertex illumilux in par


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

1 watt led units are generally not good for anything other than looks or for a fish only tank. You need a lot of 1 watters grouped together to get any decent PAR.

That's why my LED unit is built using 10 watters with killer PAR readings.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for your opinions


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

*Reefbright LED*

I used a reef bright led for over 6 months my tank was 30" deep and i had no problems with life support and I also called JL about my tank and those lights and i was told they will be bright enough to grow just about anything.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

So everybody knows, the lights Im talking about are called reefbrite not to be confused with Marineland led lights.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Link doesn't state what types of LEDs are being used. Don't know if they are 3w, 2w, 1w, or whatever.

Also no reviews on their site so I personally would stay away from it for now. It looks like one of those units where you buy several units and connect them together but they make their PAR comparison with a T5HO Blue bulb. They should post PAR comparison with a 10000k or 14000k bulb, not a low PAR actinic bulb (a bit misleading IMHO).


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry quick question, regarding to the 1W being not enough(for sw tank?), is it enough for fw tank?


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

*leds*

yes,you don't need the par as much for fresh water-if you are doing planted,you could also add some reds


----------

